# tank decisions



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Well, I've read up on the CRS requirements.

I'm considering reorganizing my tanks, taking my RCS out of the tank they're currently in... completely oversized for them it's a 20 gallon tank and I can hardly spot them most of the time. I want to repurpose the 20 gallon for other fish.

I'm considering buying two 5 gallon rimless tanks, one for the RCS and the other for the CRS I will eventually buy. Is 5 gallon enough? How many can I fit in each 5 gallon tank of RCS and CRS separately?

It's less about tank size and more about how much room I have in my place to fit these tanks, aka not that much space!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

5 Gallons is enough for some shrimp. Sponge filters will work well.

I've heard people say that they get about 60-100 adult sized shrimp in a 5 gallons with lots of moss, leaves, twigs. I think I remember a thread some months ago about this topic.

Alternatively to multiple tanks, you can silicone in a glass divider into a larger tank.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Yea, I was considering a glass divider, but the new shrimp tank setup is something I want to put in the center of the room. I was thinking something similar to the Fluval Chi tanks, but more just 5 gallon square rimless. Currently all our tanks have black rims so we've kept them in the side of the rooms.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

You can still divide a rimless tank.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Any suggestions on places that sell rimless 5-10g tanks? I like the dimensions on the fluval chi, the bottom being 25x25? Seems compact enough, so 25x50 for a 10g?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24771&highlight=custom



splur said:


> Any suggestions on places that sell rimless 5-10g tanks? I like the dimensions on the fluval chi, the bottom being 25x25? Seems compact enough, so 25x50 for a 10g?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Petsmart for a rimless tank.
Big als for a Fluval Chi.

The only dimension 10G you'l likely find are: 20 x 10 x 12, or much rarer 24 x 8 x 12.

Alternatively, buy some shrimp tanks from Bettaforu , who is coming to Toronto this weekend.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Dangit carmen, beat me by that much! Can't a guy make some toast before sending his reply.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Oh nice. I mean 25 cm haha, I guess 10' x 10'. But that works, I'll have to check it out! Thanks.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Aquainspiration has some very nice rimless tanks. You don't really need a divider as you can keep RCS and CRS together


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

solarz said:


> Aquainspiration has some very nice rimless tanks. You don't really need a divider as you can keep RCS and CRS together


agreed, AI has some very nice starphire glass tanks very similar to ADA. And $60 fora tank you can see before you decide to buy + clarity thats unsurpassed. You can't really go wrong. http://www.aquainspiration.com/productdetail.asp?PIN=AT&PNAME=AI&PSIZE=CB303030


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

5 gal is too small for crs.

15-20 gal will give stable water conditions and will ensure water stability with minimal deaths


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

A good alternative to the more fragile CRS would be the yellow versions of the Cherry shrimp species (Neocaridina heteropoda var. yellow). They will look great in a seperate tank next to red Cherries. Or maybe you like blue better? try blue pearl (Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis var. blue) shrimp.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

splur said:


> Well, I've read up on the CRS requirements.
> 
> I'm considering reorganizing my tanks, taking my RCS out of the tank they're currently in... completely oversized for them it's a 20 gallon tank and I can hardly spot them most of the time. I want to repurpose the 20 gallon for other fish.
> 
> ...


if you have small colony of shrimps go for 5gallon so you can see them more often.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

If you want to breed CRS I dont suggest you going smaller than a 10 gallon. 

The 20 gallon would be perfect.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

So I've decided to stick with the 20 gallon, as advised by people pertaining to the fact that I also want to breed the shrimp. Thanks for the various advice though everyone. I should rename this thread my shrimp hobby adventure...

Best place to buy shrimp soil substrate in Toronto? What price should I be expecting for a 20 g? I was thinking just going to Big Al's, but I feel people would tell me otherwise.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

a bag of netlea would be good enough. Go to AquaInspiration for it. or ADA soil... ADA is harder to get though. 

Its about 40 bucks a bag and its CRS specialty substrate. Thats what I use in my 15 gallon and I still had 1/5th of the bag left.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL, no toast for you!


Will Hayward said:


> Dangit carmen, beat me by that much! Can't a guy make some toast before sending his reply.


----------

